# brand new member



## Glamorous (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, i just found the website today and decided to join.


----------



## loveoontherocks (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome =D


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 12, 2010)

how do you put up a new post? im trying to put up a post asking a question


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 13, 2010)

have fun!


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Dec 13, 2010)

hello and welcome!


----------



## Soul Unique (Dec 13, 2010)

Enjoy the forums!!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome! Hope to see you around


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2010)

Glad that you've joined!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------

